# The BF Plumeveil Thread



## Al3x (11/10/14)

So I finally put in a build on the BF plumeveil this morning, Dual 10 wraps, 26g, 2.4mm ID, 0.6ohms .
Flavour is outstanding, clouds are there but this is more of a flavour build, will do a cloud chasing build on it one of the days and post my findings
Takes a second to heat up but once its the coil is there you know it
Draw is awesome and had to get used to the squonking and positioning of the rda on the reo, cause the juice holes are directly opposite the airholes on the neg posts, and depending on the position of the reo whilst vaping leaking is a possibility. 
Compared to the atomic with the same build 
IMO 
The flavour is better on the plumeveil 
The crispness of certain flavours are more noticeable on the plumeveil
The draw is airier on the plumeveil 
Vape is somehow smoother perfect for longer/ slower draws
Very satisfying vape with this build on the plumeveil compared to the same build on the atomic
More vape time between squonks on the plumeveil
Atomic sits better on the reo as the plumeveil is wider and the overhang is something I need to get used to
If you are looking for clouds it is better on the plumeveil, even with a flavour build clouds are dense and huge
Will post a couple of pics shortly @Andre @Heckers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x (11/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Al3x (11/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (11/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/10/14)

Thanks you, much appreciated. Looking forward to the pics. EDIT: And there loads the pictures. Great coiling! Now I have an idea on how to center the coils. Have read somewhere on ECF that some Reonauts keep the bottom air holes closed to prevent leaking. Looks like rayon wicking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (11/10/14)

Great job on the coiling pics and also detail!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x (11/10/14)

Andre said:


> Thanks you, much appreciated. Looking forward to the pics. EDIT: And there loads the pictures. Great coiling! Now I have an idea on how to center the coils. Have read somewhere on ECF that some Reonauts keep the bottom air holes closed to prevent leaking. Looks like rayon wicking?


Yes it's rayon, The way I have it set up now doesn't leak at all I vape basically with the button near my chin, but will give it a couple of days to correctly judge and get used to the right squonking method


----------



## johan (11/10/14)

Lovely neat coiling there @Al3x

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/10/14)

@Al3x has inspired me to coil the Plume Veil. 28g, 9 wraps per coil, 1.5mm ID, 2mm ceramic wick, 0.65 ohms.
Agree, great flavour. But way to airy for me compared to the Cyclops, even with the bottom air hole closed and the the air slots just slightly open. Think this is perfect for a direct to lung vaper.
*BF Plume Veil available for interested Reonauts.*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/10/14)

Andre said:


> @Al3x has inspired me to coil the Plume Veil. 28g, 9 wraps per coil, 1.5mm ID, 2mm ceramic wick, 0.65 ohms.
> Agree, great flavour. But way to airy for me compared to the Cyclops, even with the bottom air hole closed and the the air slots just slightly open. Think this is perfect for a direct to lung vaper.
> BF Plume Veil available for interested Reonauts.


Legendary coiling right there @Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nancy_Bout (13/10/14)

Nice ️


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/10/14)

Very very neat coiling! Looks really good

My plume veil Isn't BF, but this has inspired me to do a rebuild tonight 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddle (15/10/14)

Honestly I miss my plume veil. I think it was a lot better than the atomic that I currently have. Maybe I haven't found the right build for the atomic yet but one thing for sure ... The airflow and flavour was a lot better with the plume veil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/10/14)

@Riddle, I haven't played with my plume veil too much, but for flavour my magma has it beat, the magma is just so perfectly optimized to give you epic flavour. The plume veil comes close. Clouds on the other had is the plume veils strong suit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddle (15/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Riddle, I haven't played with my plume veil too much, but for flavour my magma has it beat, the magma is just so perfectly optimized to give you epic flavour. The plume veil comes close. Clouds on the other had is the plume veils strong suit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I didn't try a magma yet. But I have a lot of respect for the plume. It's what got me hooked onto drippers. It was the only time I put my kayfun aside


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/10/14)

Magma is a pretty restrictive draw, and doesn't make big clouds, but it's easy to build on, and can hold a ton of juice, and if you wick it right, it doesn't leak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

